# How do I install a Langstroh box nuc into my bar top hive?



## blk (Jun 15, 2017)

I have a guy who will sell me a nuc from Langstroth hives next week. I want to put it in my other new bar top. I put a swarm in the other one (as you may have read in my first post) but I have no clue what to do to get the queen and the bees and comb from the square frames into my bar top. HELP! Please.:s


----------



## Thomas Frazier (Aug 25, 2015)

This is the problem with being a TBH'er: we have more-or-less separated ourselves from the Langstroth world. Not completely of course; but your problem is a typical example. Those Langstroth frames cannot be dropped in to a TBH without serious surgery.

Unless someone else has a better idea, I would recommend not buying a Lang nuc, and instead try to find someone who can put together a TBH nuc. Even then, because dimensions are so variable, you may have problems.

I think your best bet is to buy a package to install. Good luck!


----------



## Arbol (Apr 28, 2017)

you don't. get lang boxes or build top bar nucs.


----------



## Delta 21 (Mar 4, 2016)

There should be enough room to put them in long ways inside the hive and give them plenty of top bars to get to work on towards the other end? The lang frames dont have to be perpendicular with the hive body. As they build new comb and move over, take out the lang gear as you can (?) Just a thought.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

make a clean break from the lang with a chop and crop, IMO it better then dealing with wonky comb with the adapter or conversion widgets
https://vimeo.com/5614348


----------



## blk (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks Tom, What is the difference between a package and a nuc? Patience please I am a complete virgin. Have had swarm in my new bartop for 6 days! First bees ever.


----------



## Thomas Frazier (Aug 25, 2015)

A package is a screened box containing 3 lbs of bees, plus a queen in a separate little cage. Basically you dump them in to the hive, close it up and let them get to work. If you go this route you'll want some details on how to release the queen. 

A nuc is a mini-hive where they have built comb, the queen is already laying, etc. The bees have a running start, and you pay extra for that but it's often worth it.

You might have trouble finding a package supplier at this time of year - usually these go up for sale in April. Do you have a club in your area? You might find contacts who can help you navigate the possibilities.

Cheers!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Get your friend to make you a shaken swarm. Put the queen in a cage and shake a lot of bees into a box and dump the box of bees in your TBH and then release the queen.


----------



## Jonesjungle (Apr 15, 2014)

These recue bars may help. I made 2 and they work well. Make sure they are centered and tip the point up a bit. http://www.thegardenacademy.com/micro-homesteading/rescue-frames-fast-comb-repair/


----------

